# Portmaster --check-depends: how can I fix this?



## Hanky-panky (Feb 26, 2014)

With the old package/ports management system


```
portmaster --check-depends
```

automagically was able to fix any wrong/missing dependencies.

Now with pkg system I got:


```
>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 25 issue(s) in the package database.

pkg: No packages matching 'lang/perl5.12' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'x11/qt4-opengl' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'devel/qt4-declarative' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'www/qt4-webkit' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'textproc/qt4-clucene' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'devel/qt4-qtestlib' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'misc/kde4-shared-mime-info' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'devel/kdebindings4-python-pykdeuic4' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'graphics/py-clutter' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'lang/ruby18' available in the repositories
```

How can I automatically fix all this like with the old port/pkg management?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

Use pkg-check(1) instead.


----------



## Hanky-panky (Feb 26, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use pkg-check(1) instead.


I did it:


```
pkg check -d
pkg: No packages matching 'lang/perl5.12' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'x11/qt4-opengl' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'devel/qt4-declarative' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'www/qt4-webkit' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'textproc/qt4-clucene' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'devel/qt4-qtestlib' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'misc/kde4-shared-mime-info' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'devel/kdebindings4-python-pykdeuic4' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'graphics/py-clutter' available in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'lang/ruby18' available in the repositories
```
Exactly like portmaster said and no fix.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2014)

The default version of Perl is now 5.16, so it looks like you're missing a couple of updates. Expect a lot of conflicts when new packages depend on Perl 5.16. 

What repository are you using?


----------



## Hanky-panky (Feb 26, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The default version of Perl is now 5.16, so it looks like you're missing a couple of updates. Expect a lot of conflicts when new packages depend on Perl 5.16.
> 
> What repository are you using?


10.0-RELEASE.

I do NOT use packages, ONLY ports.

The only solution is to rebuild the programs reporting missing dependencies. In the past, you had the option to eventually delete a dependencies from a package if not needed. Now you have to do everything manually.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2014)

ports-mgmt/portmaster works normally here, on 10-STABLE.  I only use ports, and do not have a /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf at all.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, I have a somewhat pristine FreeBSD 10-RELEASE/i386 installation (clean installation, no conversion) and I can confirm that the error messages you got aren't anything weird. @wblock@ spotted the Perl version, the same can be said about almost everything else. Ruby 1.8 is no longer in the Ports collection (see 20130527 in /usr/ports/UPDATING), those kdebindings4* packages; same, now you only have devel/kdebindings4.

So it looks like you need to do some _serious_ updating. Reminder: pay close attention to /usr/ports/UPDATING or otherwise you will run into problems.


----------

